# Just some of my shrimp



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

I love these little guys. I could watch them for hours!





































Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking red shrimp!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

jay said:


> nice looking red shrimp!


Thank you ☺

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

